# Anyone know what's wrong with my cat?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

We've had our cat for almost 18 years now and up until very recently, she has been completely healthy with no problems at all. Well for a while, my cat's claws never seem to retract so I clipped them and after this, she hasn't been the same. Since we have had her, she has never ever gone to the toilet in our house. She has a cat flap so she used to come and go when she pleased. However, now she doesn't appear to be going out, she is going to the toilet in my house and keeps losing her balance. When I say losing her balance, it just seems that her right back leg is the problem and she seems to be fine when walking, it's when she goes to lay down, she kind of falls down. And she doesn't seem to be able to get comfortable when she does lay down.

I have a vet appointment booked for her tomorrow but am wondering if anyone knows what could be up with her. She also keeps walking around the edges of the room and her neck doesn't seem to be as strong, for example, I picked her up and her head was resting under my neck. She would never normally do that. Apart from that, she seems ok and she is still eating fine. I'm just really worried about her.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds to me like she possibly could have had a stroke.
As for her toileting inside this is probaly because she can't get out quick enough what with old age and her limbs hurting. I would give her a couple of litter trays so she doesn't have to go far to go to the toilet. As for walking around the corners of the room could be a sign she is going blind bless her.
good luck at the vets and please do let us know how she gets on. sending big hugs to you both


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it's good that you've got her booked in with the vet. She is quite an elderly cat and I wonder if it could be something like a stroke. I do hope she is all right.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her. do let us know what the vet says, fingers crossed she will be ok,xxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*(((hugs))) being sent your way  hope she will be ok please keep us informed on how things go at the vets bless her xx*


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I did wonder myself if she had had a stroke and if she could be going blind but her sight seems to be fine. She isn't bumping in to things or anything like that so I really hope that isn't the case.

I'm really worried as I've had her since I was about 9 (I'll be 27 next week) and would be absolutely devastated if she had to be put down. I know it is envitable that it will happen at some point, especially as she is getting older but I really can't bear the thought of it. 

Thanks for your advice/support. I'll report back tomorrow to let you know the outcome. Fingers crossed it's good news xxx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

My elderly cat (who is 12) had a stroke when we moved house 18 months ago - and she is still around and seems to be back to normal.
I hope she is ok - let us know how u get on


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

susan_1981 said:


> Thanks everyone. I did wonder myself if she had had a stroke and if she could be going blind but her sight seems to be fine. She isn't bumping in to things or anything like that so I really hope that isn't the case.
> 
> I'm really worried as I've had her since I was about 9 (I'll be 27 next week) and would be absolutely devastated if she had to be put down. I know it is envitable that it will happen at some point, especially as she is getting older but I really can't bear the thought of it.
> 
> Thanks for your advice/support. I'll report back tomorrow to let you know the outcome. Fingers crossed it's good news xxx


Hi Susan, I'm the same age and lost my cat last month . She had similar symptoms to what you're describing and the vet initially thought it was a stroke but it turned out to be a kidney problem where the kidneys were enlarged and causing discomfort around the back legs.
Hope your vet can help your puss
x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about your kittie, hope all goes well at the vet keep us updatedxx


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

So we took Sammy to the vet and he immediately started looking in her mouth. He said she has a gum infection which is affecting the whole of her head and this is probably why she is losing her balance. I did say to him that I thought it could be a stroke, but he said that it didn't appear to be as this usually affects one side of the cat and Sammy didn't seem to be having that problem (I can't remember exactly what he said - I was just so relieved to hear it was just a gum infection). Anyway, he said that she is really old but she seems fine apart from the gum infection. He gave her an injection which he hopes will clear it up within 2 weeks but to bring her back if it hasn't. 

I've booked another appointment for then anyway just in case as he said, if that injection doesn't clear it up, the last resort would be to operate on her to have the tooth removed but he really wouldn't like to do that as she is so old and may not survive the operation.

Thanks for all your support. I feel relieved now. Hopefully the infection will clear up and she can have a good few years left in her yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh I am so glad that it isn't anything toooo serious. I hope the infection clears up. Just think, if she hasn't had anything seriously wrong with her in the very long amount of time that you have had her then you have been a BRILLIANT friend to her. So, no matter what happens you know you have given her a very good life


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

My old moggy who is about 13-14 years old now not sure as he invited himself to live with us many many years ago and has never left so can only go by how old the vet thought he was so could be much older.Anyway he just had 3 of his teeth removed yesterday and he is soooooooooooo much better for having it done and seems to have a new lease of life and has done nothing but eat none stop since lol. So if she does have to go under don't think the worst even oldies are alot stronger than you think.
Hopefully the injection has worked and she be back to herself in no time.give her a kiss from me and please keep us updated


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you. One thing he did say is that she may have a bit of arthreitis which could be causing the problems with her legs but he said that is to be expected with a cat of her age. I just feel very lucky to have such a great cat and to have had her for so long. She really is one of the family and I would be devastated if anything happened to her. I know it's inevitable that it will at some point but the longer she is with us, the happier I will be! Oh and she is definitely seeming better already. She's been up and about more today than she has for the past week so hopefully all will be ok with her.

Thanks again. You have all be so kind xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwww just been catching up with this story. I am so glad it was fairly simple to treat her. Thank you for keeping us informed. Sounds like she has a fab life with you & here's to some more fab years ahead of her! xx


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

invest in a heat pad or one of those microwave sacks it will ease her joints and make sleeping more comfortable have a trip into holland and barret as they do supplements for arthritus for animals otherwise the malt extract with cod liver oil helps a multitude of oldie ailments and cats love it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so pleased that it is nothing more serious and hope that the gum infection clears up with the treatment.
May you and your cat have many more years together.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I took my cat back to the vets again this morning because she still isn't right. She keeps going near the wall and pressing her head against it and then she will jump on the sofa and do the same thing. I thought maybe it was her mouth and she was trying to put pressure on it to ease the pain but the vet thinks she may have a brain tumour :crying:

She gave her a blood test and said to bring her back tomorrow. She also gave her another 2 injections and said that if she didn't improve by tomorrow then it would be best to let her go. 

I'm just hoping and praying that she improves but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no! I have my fingers crossed it's not that & she improves bless her. Hugs to you ((((X))))


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you. I'm thinking of taking her to another vets first to get a second opinion. I don't think I could rest if I had her put down and she had never had any specific tests done but I really don't think it's looking good.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry and she seemed to be improving too. Do try a second opinion - another vet might see something different. Thinking of you ((())) to Sammy


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Do try a second opinion - another vet might see something different. Sammy


I thought you said "don't try a second opinion" and I got a little angry. 

Definitely see another vet.. I hope your kitty gets better &soon.
:frown:


----------



## Angi68 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sometimes an inner ear infection can cause them to be unbalanced but walking along the wall is odd behaviour. I can understand why the vet might consider a brain tumor but wouldn't an xray be in order before he suggests euthanasia? Unless your cats behaviour comes to the point where he is uncomfortable, or unable to live a quality of life, I dont' think you should rush into anything.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would definetly get a 2nd opionion! especially as the vet did not do any actual tests to determine there is a tumor - sending ((((hugs))))) to you bothxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Like you said, if you do not get another opinion you will be upset and thinking 'what ifs' so it is probably the best thing to do.
If the worst is the worst then make her as comfortable as you can and remember all of the good times.
Gosh, I actually have a tear in my eye *big hugs*****


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, we had to have Sammy put down the day after I posted that. That evening, Sammy was really, really bad. She was literally looking right through me - I'm actually not even sure she could see me, I don't know whether she had lost her eye sight or if she just wasn't recognising me. If you even touched her slightly, she fell on to her side. It was awful and, needless to say, there were lots of tears from me. She was completely out of it and it was awful to see her in such a state. I didn't actually think she'd make it through the night. We didn't get the second opinion in the end because I think the vets were right and that it was a tumour and, if it wasn't that, I think it was something terminal. The vets said that her blood tests were showing that she had liver and kidney problems as well. This all happened a few weeks back now so it's not as painful now but we all miss her so much. She was such a big part of my life for such a long period of time but we just couldn't leave her as she was. It was awful. At least my beautiful girl is at peace now :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry to read your post. It must have been really hard for you but Sammyis at peace now and no longer suffering.
R.I.P Sammy
Warm thoughts with you on the loss of your beloved pet


----------



## Fiona01 (Nov 10, 2008)

So sorry to here that :frown: Bet you have loads of great memories of her tho. xxx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

susan_1981 said:


> Unfortunately, we had to have Sammy put down the day after I posted that. That evening, Sammy was really, really bad. She was literally looking right through me - I'm actually not even sure she could see me, I don't know whether she had lost her eye sight or if she just wasn't recognising me. If you even touched her slightly, she fell on to her side. It was awful and, needless to say, there were lots of tears from me. She was completely out of it and it was awful to see her in such a state. I didn't actually think she'd make it through the night. We didn't get the second opinion in the end because I think the vets were right and that it was a tumour and, if it wasn't that, I think it was something terminal. The vets said that her blood tests were showing that she had liver and kidney problems as well. This all happened a few weeks back now so it's not as painful now but we all miss her so much. She was such a big part of my life for such a long period of time but we just couldn't leave her as she was. It was awful. At least my beautiful girl is at peace now :crying:


I am really sorry for your loss. Big hugs and sweet dreams Sammy x


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

As someone who's been through 'that' visit to the vet 6 times now I feel for you so much. It's hard to let them go, but she is no longer confused and in pain. And 18 is an awesome age for a cat! My Sammy is 15 this year and is going for the grumpy world record.

I see all my old cats under an oak tree in a big grassy field on a late summer evening. Just mucking about chasing butterflies and each other.

Any pics of her, or crazy things she used to get up to?

Ian F.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

So Sorry 2 Hear Of Your Loss.rip Sammy Xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss
rest peace sweet heart


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - I agree with Cyberfyn - any stories or pictures that you would like to share? It is very important to remember the good times 
*big hugs*


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind messages. I don't have any pictures on this computer (I'm at work) but I will add some. She was a beautiful tabby. She was such a well behaved cat. I remember when I was younger and lived with my mum, I used to shut my door at night and she wouldn't be able to open it but she could open my mums. So when I was asleep, most nights she would sit outside my door meowing for about 20 minutes waiting for me to open the door and let her in. As I would generally have school the next day, I wouldn't open my door because she would come in and be all over me and purring so loudly (she had one hell of a loud purr), then she would get bored of waiting and then I'd hear my mum's door open where she's gone in to annoy her. She was so sweet and I think I was her favourite, she was always with me. Then when I moved out, she moved on to my brother. She was absolutely obsessed with him actually. Whatever room he was in, she would follow. He works from home and he said that if he was in his bedroom and Sammy was there, if he then went downstairs, it wouldn't be long before she followed.

It's been exactly 2 months since it happened and I still think about her every day. She was such a special little girl. And she gave such good cuddles. RIP my little baby xxxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

You will never forget her but the pain will get easier and there will come a time when you feel ready to take another kitty into your heart and home it just takes time and its different for everyone so just give your self time and remember all the good times. sending you big hugs


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

She sounds like a smashing cat  :thumbup:
I hope things are starting to get a little easier for you


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just reading this thread for the first time. 
I'm so sorry about you losing your special girl, it hurts so badly when we lose them. I am so happy for her though that she had a home where she was so obviously treasured.


----------

